# Stage



## augusto orsi

In Italian we use the world "stage" for a training period in a job. Now what is the word in English. Thank you for your help


----------



## uinni

augusto orsi said:
			
		

> In Italian we use the world "stage" for a training period in a job. Now what is the word in English. Thank you for your help


 
Training course.

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

augusto orsi said:
			
		

> In Italian we use the world "stage" for a training period in a job. Now what is the word in English. Thank you for your help


Quite often we say, "Someone is in training at the moment" or "Someone is going thru training at present". Could you give more context?


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Quite often we say, "Someone is in training at the moment" or "Someone is going thru training at present". Could you give more context?


 
In Europe people that enter the world of work for the first time or as a stage of their educational path, get engaged (for free or for a little salary) in some firm for a certain period, during which they still learn and acquire a qualification in a certain working environment.
This is called "training course".

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> In Europe people that enter the world of work for the first time or as a stage of their educational path, get engaged (for free or for a little salary) in some firm for a certain period, during which they still learn and acquire a qualification in a certain working environment.
> This is called "training course".
> 
> Uinni


Learning about a job and doing this without salary is called "work experience" here, which is different to doing a "training course".   In a lot of jobs here, when you are hired, you go thru a period of training or do a "training course" to equip you for the job.  You are paid a normal salary while you do this.


----------



## augusto orsi

To Charles Costante
Thank you for your help


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Learning about a job and doing this without salary is called "work experience" here, which is different to doing a "training course".


The "Working experience" exists in Italy too, but is not a "stage" (F).
In Italy a "working experience" *is paid*!!!!
I do not know how it is called outside Italy (we tend to use english terms nowadays - and that's why also people pronounces wrongly "stage"!!  ).


			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> In a lot of jobs here, when you are hired, you go thru a period of training or do a "training course" to equip you for the job. You are paid a normal salary while you do this.


In Italy you may or may not be paid during the period of a "stage", while during a "periodo di prova" (trial period) you are always paid.
My girlfriend, for example, had a (paid  ) training course in Ireland just after her degree in economics, as a "final" step in her high education.

Uinni


----------



## shamblesuk

In the UK you often have to undertake a 'probationary period' in which you have less workers rights and gives the employer an opportunity to assess you before offering you a full permanent contract. It usually last six to twelve months.


----------



## uinni

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> In the UK you often have to undertake a 'probationary period' in which you have less workers rights and gives the employer an opportunity to assess you before offering you a full permanent contract. It usually last six to twelve months.


I guess this could be equivalent to the Italian "periodo di prova". But in Italy the government has become quite imaginative lately, so that exotic types of worker-exploiting contracts have bobbed up recently...  

Uinni


----------



## win

What about "internship"? I believe it means exactly what we (Italians) mean by stage. Of course I'm not completely sure and wait for confirmation from natives...


----------



## ast

I'm on a 'stage' at the moment and my university translates it as a 'placement'


----------



## uinni

win said:
			
		

> What about "internship"? I believe it means exactly what we (Italians) mean by stage. Of course I'm not completely sure and wait for confirmation from natives...


 
My dictionary states it stands for "internato", which is certainly a "stage"(F) but it is used exlusively for an unpaid (  ) working experience in an research laboratory/medicine.
We also have the "praticantato", yey another unpaid working experience that takes place within law/businnes consultants/etc. firms, where by law people must accept exploitation before being allowed to practise  

Uinni


----------



## Drusillo

I have that type of contract at the moment. They call it "Internship".
In germany they call it "Praktika", in french "stages".
In some country you can do it only during the preparation of the thesis, while in italy you can do it also after taking your degree.

Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

> What about "internship"? I believe it means exactly what we (Italians) mean by stage. Of course I'm not completely sure and wait for confirmation from natives...


 
In American English, a "stage" is an "internship" as *Winnie* suggested. It is not limited in any sense to medical work (although there is a particular period of medical training called the "internship" where the worker is an "intern"). We have interns performing internships (unpaid learning/working experiences) in all fields from law to advertising to theater to cooking to just about anything.... Monica Lewinsky (our most famous intern?) had a White House internship when she took up some other duties as well!

In American English, a "training course" would imply a classroom experience related to your job, mostly likely paid for by your employer -- not a stage.


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Monica Lewinsky (our most famous intern?) had a White House internship when she took up some other duties as well!


 
So, as we all know Monica Lewinsky as having been a "stageuse" of Mr. Clinton, we know for sure that our "stage"(F) is "internship" (at least) in AE  

Uinni


----------



## DAH

I'm throwing in with ElaineG regarding internship as it is used in the US.


If I were to hear someone use "stage" with regard to a work, then it might mean that person was talking about professional bicycle racing in the EU, e.g., the Giro d'Italia or the Tour de France or the Tour of Flanders or that "stage" could loosely mean "periodization" which is specific to a physical conditioning/training program as a build to competition.


----------



## Sierra

Just to add my 2 cents' worth and confirm that: 

stage = internship or traineeship or even apprenticeship 

stagista = intern or trainee or apprentice

For office environments, the term is most likely to be intern/ship.


----------



## lsp

uinni said:
			
		

> My dictionary states it stands for "internato", which is certainly a "stage"(F) but it is used exlusively for an unpaid (  ) working experience in an research laboratory/medicine.


Times as they are, most internships are now paid (poorly paid, but paid ) and are not restricted to any field in particular.


----------



## uinni

lsp said:
			
		

> Times as they are, most internships are now paid (poorly paid, but paid ) and are not restricted to any field in particular.


 
Sorry. Appartently I was cryptic. I meant to expalin what "internato" is in Italy 

Uinni


----------



## Juri

In Slovenia, as elsewhere,all young medicals have to attend a two years "stage" in a hospital(obviously payed)

But who can be so kind to remind me the address of english abbreviation dictionary?


----------



## Juri

In Slovenia, as elsewhere, all young medical doctors have to withstand a two years "stage" in a hospital(obviously payed)

Who will be so kind to remind me the address of english abbreviations dictionary?


----------



## crazypixel

Ciao a tutti, scusate, ma questa parola è francese?
intesa come tirocinio o periodo di prova che sia...

si legge "stasg" o "steig"
grazie anticipatamente


----------



## uinni

crazypixel said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti, scusate, ma questa parola è francese?
> intesa come tirocinio o periodo di prova che sia...
> 
> si legge "stasg" o "steig"
> grazie anticipatamente


 
la prima: "stasg" (come maquillage  )

Uinni


----------



## Red Frog

In the UK we generally say 'work experience' or 'work placement', normally if it's part of a university/higher education course for example. 'Internship' also sounds familiar to me, though I think it might be US English rather than British. When I was studying I did a 6-week work placement in a company in England, and when I did the same in France it was called a 'stage', which seems to be where the Italian word springs from.


----------



## frankiep87

Finora su tutti i dizionari ho trovato _internship_ come termine tipicamente americano.Esiste un esatto corrispondente inglese?_Apprenticeship_ può andare bene o esiste una forma più specifica che corrisponda all'italiano _stage_?


----------



## miri

I have often seen it translated as "Training period",  but wait for other opinions


----------



## blackbelt

Salve, è il mio primo post e ne approfitto per salutarVi. 

desideravo chiedere la traduzione di "stage formativo". Sto scrivendo una cover letter da accompagnare al CV e vorrei dire che sono disponibile sia per assunzione a tempo determinato che indeterminato che per uno stage formativo.

Ho tradotto cosi:


  	 	 	 	 	 	   I am available either for a open-ended job and a temporary job. I could be interesting in an internship  training  too.  

è corretto? Cosa va cambianto?
Grazie in anticipo.
-eg


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Blackbelt a benvenut in forum.

L'ho fatto in modo formale.

I am available for a permanent position, a temporary position, or even a training internship.


----------



## palimmo

Ciao.
A studi conclusi (precisamente tra la laurea triennale e la magistrale... quindi assolutamente non come studente) ho effettuato uno stage di 6 mesi presso un'azienda. Quindi un lavoro vero e proprio (retribuzione e contibuti a parte...)... che non mi interessava per la tesi o per eventuali crediti formativi.

Da un pò ho creato il mio CV in inglese, dal momento che mi piacerebbe spostarmi a lavorare in un altro paese.
Io nel CV ho indicato quella esperienza come internship... e nella cover letter parlo di quella esperienza come "Intern in Quality Assurance".

Ma secondo voi... è interpretato correttamente negli altri paesi europei?
Ho il timore che pensino sia legato al mio percorso di studi... come appunto sono i tirocini/internships o gli stage propriamente chiamati.
Forse non sarebbe più opportuno per me considerarlo nel CV come lavoro a tempo determinato ....semplicemente?
Ad esempio definendolo... " Quality Assurance Specialist" or "Assistant" ...oppure "Junior Quality Assurance Specialist"?

Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Nota di moderazione: questo thread ha già offerto molti spunti per la traduzione di ciò che in italiano chiamiamo stage.
> Manteniamo la discussione sul piano puramente linguistico, senza indentrarci su questioni extra-linguistiche (ma in Kazakistan lo stage dura 6 mesi o 7? Ma se mando il mio CV in Papuasia, cosa intendono la per stage??)
> Grazie*



Argomento simile: stage vs placement


----------

